# Yet another calendar .... this time full of wild beasts



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2007)

Calendar-Maniac strikes again ... This time, "Wildlife" ... well, not that wild 

Oh, of course no animals were hurt in the production of these  (not counting photoraphers here though).


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 11, 2007)

that little squirrel rocks!


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awsome pictures:thumbup:
Do you mind if i do some editing on one of those pics?..iam bored at the office and would like to do something


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2007)

Robstar1619 said:


> Awsome pictures:thumbup:
> Do you mind if i do some editing on one of those pics?..iam bored at the office and would like to do something



just do what has to be done then


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hehe..these pics are pretty perfect but some small adjustments wouldn't hurt
When iam done with the one pic..shall i post it here or send it to you by Pm?
I dont know how this work out when editing others pics:blushing:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2007)

Robstar1619 said:


> Hehe..these pics are pretty perfect but some small adjustments wouldn't hurt
> When iam done with the one pic..shall i post it here or send it to you by Pm?
> I dont know how this work out when editing others pics:blushing:



have the feeling you plan some funny manipulations here! 

if it is not too obscene... just post them here


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 11, 2007)

No..no funny manipulations at all!
Actually i think maybe you dont even see the difference!...or maybe not!
Those are some great pics,i always check out your posts

Here is the result and i know i iam bad at this but thanks for let me try though.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2007)

ok, i can see you got rid of some artefacts around the butterfly which are not in the original image anyway.


these were screenshots of a downsized preview of the layout program, not the original images. 

but you did a good job 


also, you enhanced contrast a bit? seems there is less detail in the wings now.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks!
Yes you are right on all counts...and yes i might have overdone the contrast a little:blushing:.
But atleast i had something to do!...thanks.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2007)

Robstar1619 said:


> Thanks!
> Yes you are right on all counts...and yes i might have overdone the contrast a little:blushing:.
> But atleast i had something to do!...thanks.



you are welcome 

next time I'll send you my large originals for a real challenge


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 11, 2007)

I take that challenge.....Dont look forward to it though


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2007)

What about the 120 Mpixel panorama?  lots of work to be done on that


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2007)

Heya, cool - two more Dr-Alexander-calendars out for us to look at. I really envy those who will get them as Christmas presents! They are so good. I particularly love the Detmold wildlife!!!


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> What about the 120 Mpixel panorama?  lots of work to be done on that


That sounds good..i think!...send it over because i need some practise


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice Alex


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 11, 2007)

Another entertaining set of shots. Especially that squirrel...makes me giggle to look at it.  The October lizard is purdy too.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Heya, cool - two more *Dr*-Alexander-calendars out for us to look at.



Shhh! I do not use any of my titles on here 



> I really envy those who will get them as Christmas presents! They are so good. I particularly love the Detmold wildlife!!!



The wildlife of Detmold is home to some rare and fierce creatures! 

It was quite a risk to take those shots ...


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks 

It is really hard to select images ... took me days ... and with some I am not sure at all yet...


----------



## scubabear6 (Dec 13, 2007)

Love the squirell


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 13, 2007)

Ditto the squirrel! I have never seen anything quite like that. Yes, I did laugh out loud. Thanks Alex.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks  looks like this pointed ear squirrel does the job


----------



## tpe (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey that is fantastic, and what a collection of beasts. I was going to criticise juni because i thought it was difficult to find the beast, untill i found the beast that is , and now i can only complement it because the beast is somewhat leaf like . Really nice stuff there Alex.

tim


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks 



... not all are wild as i said


----------



## jack lumber (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice images Alex, now is that a caribou or a reindeer?, grins


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 15, 2007)

jack lumber said:


> Very nice images Alex, now is that a caribou or a reindeer?, grins



the locals call this _Rangifer tarandus_ just reindeer  

since they are semi-domesticated, I'd call them reindeer too, and not caribou 


but then again, *I *would give everything its European name anyway


----------



## jack lumber (Dec 15, 2007)

And that Alex is exactly why Latin is the language of taxonomy, "a rose by any name is still a rose"
 I love the squirrel shot nice colors, and he,s got his horns up, I bet he was giving you a telling off!


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome! A welcome Xmas present. And thank God its Freitag!

-Shea


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!

Yes, the squirrel certainly spotted me by then  but it was still quite far away so I felt safe


----------



## .Serenity. (Dec 15, 2007)

Breath taking!


----------



## elektro (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Alex!
How many calendars will you plane to print? And how much will it?
Would special price for Russian members?
I'm joking. Your work is greatly !!!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks for your comments both of you 



elektro said:


> Hi Alex!
> How many calendars will you plane to print? And how much will it?
> Would special price for Russian members?
> I'm joking. Your work is greatly !!!




I actually did 4 different calendars this year. 3 I posted on the forum, the 4th I won't post on the forum since it contains a beautiful girl on each page, sometimes showing skin


----------

